# Wdidle



## IWLSR5 (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there a way to run wdidle either in windows or on a drive that is connected with a USB adapter?

Also, is it better to disable it all together or to set it at 300 seconds?

These drives wil be going into TCD240 and TCD649 TiVos.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

IWLSR5 said:


> Is there a way to run wdidle either in windows or on a drive that is connected with a USB adapter?
> 
> Also, is it better to disable it all together or to set it at 300 seconds?
> 
> These drives wil be going into TCD240 and TCD649 TiVos.


On some of the drives with Intellipark, the /D option works, and on some it does not and you have to go with the 300 seconds, and I think I remember once where the /D option resulted in it resetting the timeout period to 300 seconds.

Since that's 5 minutes, and any TiVo that takes that long before it tries to communicate with the drive is seriously screwed up in some other way, I'd say which one to use is 6 of one, half-dozen of the other.

But try /D first and see what it says.


----------



## IWLSR5 (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone come up with a way to run wdidle either in windows or on a drive that is connected with a USB adapter?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

IWLSR5 said:


> Has anyone come up with a way to run wdidle either in windows or on a drive that is connected with a USB adapter?


Newer WD drives on any TP (Series 4) don't need wdidle run, if anybody has found a WD drive made after Sept of 2012 that needs wdidle run for a TP let us know.


----------



## IWLSR5 (Apr 2, 2013)

lessd said:


> Newer WD drives on any TP (Series 4) don't need wdidle run, if anybody has found a WD drive made after Sept of 2012 that needs wdidle run for a TP let us know.


That's all fine and dandy, but it didn't answer my question. I also noted that they would be going in series 2 TiVos and not series 4s. Also, all of my drives were made before Sept 2012.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

AFAIK you can only run wdidle from a boot disk and the drive has to be directly connected to a SATA port on the motherboard.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lessd said:


> Newer WD drives on any TP (Series 4) don't need wdidle run, if anybody has found a WD drive made after Sept of 2012 that needs wdidle run for a TP let us know.


Are you basing that on just the boot issue? Since WD disabled Intellipark on their AV drives, I would argue that it is needed on any Tivo just to insure there are no issues related to parking the heads due to the very low default setting.

Scott


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Are you basing that on just the boot issue? Since WD disabled Intellipark on their AV drives, I would argue that it is needed on any Tivo just to insure there are no issues related to parking the heads due to the very low default setting.
> 
> Scott


After boot, the TiVo is recording all the time (the buffer etc.) so this is not any issue, I don't know if this has any effect on any of the TPs if it was set. This Intellipark will not be used on TiVos except on some boot problems with older TiVos. It can be set after the drive has a image on it so if you did have problems you could just remove the drive (from the TiVo) and run the program, than put the drive back in.


----------

